# Водительница



## The Prof

Hi. I see from Google that this word exists, but I was wondering if a female driver would be likely to use it, or if водитель could be used by either gender in the way that some jobs can. 
Also, what about female chefs, firefighters , postmen or police officers, to name just a few others?


----------



## smmichael

Hi, The Prof,
as far as I'm concerned we never use such a word *водительница*. Usually we say in Russian *водитель*, meaning both male and female drivers.
The same concerns many other professions like postman (*почтальон*), policeman (*полицейский*), accountant (*бухгалтер*).
But there are exceptions such as: female director (*директриса*), poet (*поэтесса*), shop assistant (*продавщица*), secretary (*секретарша *- though this one may sound a little humiliating), etc - these professions you can call both male and female names.
But here are only some examples.


----------



## The Prof

Thank you, Michael. You have confirmed what I suspected.


----------



## Q-cumber

"Водительница" is a valid colloquial noun. It's included in the major dictionaries and used in literature (e.g. in the Nabokov's  "Lolita")


----------



## smmichael

Well, it depends 
As for me, I never use this word and do not have a recollection of anyone in my suroundings using it. It is included in dictionaries, but still it brings discord into parlance (at least for me). For example, I can hardly imagine me saying '*моя жена водительница*' or '*у водительниц высокая зарплата*'...


----------



## Maroseika

In general, there are at least three kinds of female nouns for professions: neutral (like актриса, бегунья, продавщица) and not neutral, i.e. having some semantic nuance (colloquial, pejorative, subordinationg, derisive etc). 
Neutral nouns are, for example, актриса, бегунья, продавщица, студентка.
Not neutral - врачиха, докторша.
I think водительница belongs to the second category and can be used only jocularly.


----------



## coloboc66

Q-cumber said:


> "Водительница" is a valid colloquial noun. It's included in the major dictionaries and used in literature (e.g. in the Nabokov's  "Lolita")


Сомневаюсь я, что у Набокова написано "водительница". Никто так не говорит, по-моему. Я, по крайней мере, ни разу такого не слышал. И насчёт словарей сильно сомневаюсь...


----------



## Maroseika

coloboc66 said:


> Сомневаюсь я, что у Набокова написано "водительница". Никто так не говорит, по-моему. Я, по крайней мере, ни разу такого не слышал. И насчёт словарей сильно сомневаюсь...


"Водительница" can be found in the dictionary of Yefremova, it is marked there "obsolete" and "colloquial". I think the former can be referred to Nabokov:
Втянулась золотистая голень, автомобильная дверца захлопнулась ― приотворилась и захлопнулась попрочнее ― и водительница машины, резко орудуя рулем, сопровождая извиваниями резиново-красных губ свою гневную неслышимую речь, умчала мою прелесть... [В. В. Набоков. Лолита (1967)]

Besides this, водительница could be used to avoid ambiguity:
Бригада постановила, чтобы никто не влюблялся в водительницу троллейбуса. [М. Блейман. Как в кино // «Советский экран», 1964]


----------



## Q-cumber

> ВОДИТЕЛЬ
> ВОДИ́ТЕЛЬ, -я, муж. Тот, кто управляет самоходной, наземной машиной. В. трамвая, троллейбуса, автобуса, трактора, комбайна.
> | жен. водительница, -ы (разг.).
> | прил. водительский, -ая, -ое. Водительские курсы. Водительские права (документ).
> 
> Толковый словарь Ожегова. С.И. Ожегов, Н.Ю. Шведова. 1949-1992.



I agree that in modern Russian the word is used rather ironically.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> I agree that in modern Russian the word is used rather ironically.


Beyond MKAD, life differs and can take you by surprise.
*Водительница сбила мужчину на тротуаре – Новости Саратова сегодня *
May 19, 2016 - В 9:00 напротив дома №5 по 2-му Московскому проезду 28-летняя водительница ВАЗ-2112 не ...
*Водительница "четверки" не уступила дорогу шестерке и отправила в*
May 17, 2016 - В результате аварии больницу с травмами была доставлена 32-летняя пассажирка.
*TJ on Twitter: "Немного воронежской лирики: водительница автобуса*
Apr 18, 2016 - Немного воронежской лирики: водительница автобуса сыграла свадьбу прямо в...


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Beyond MKAD, life differs and can take you by surprise.
> *Водительница сбила мужчину на тротуаре – Новости Саратова сегодня *
> May 19, 2016 - В 9:00 напротив дома №5 по 2-му Московскому проезду 28-летняя водительница ВАЗ-2112 не ...
> *Водительница "четверки" не уступила дорогу шестерке и отправила в*
> May 17, 2016 - В результате аварии больницу с травмами была доставлена 32-летняя пассажирка.
> *TJ on Twitter: "Немного воронежской лирики: водительница автобуса*
> Apr 18, 2016 - Немного воронежской лирики: водительница автобуса сыграла свадьбу прямо в...


I'd say that "водительница" fits seamlessly into the given sentences. I have no objection to using the word this way.  Although "водительница" isn't that popular nowadays, it seems to me that we tend to avoid referring a female driver as "водитель" either. It's rather "женщина-водитель" or just "женщина" (девушка).
"Водитель ехала..." is technically correct, but it doesn't sound that smooth, at least in a daily conversation.


----------



## raf8

I have never heard this word.
But it's not correct to use it in literary Russian. This word is very colloquial.


----------



## Rosett

raf8 said:


> I have never heard this word.
> But it's not correct to use it in literary Russian. This word is very colloquial.


How can you support your last statement?


----------



## raf8

Rosett said:


> How can you support your last statement?


Click this link: водительница.
*Значение:*
*1. *_разг._ женск. к водитель


----------



## Rosett

raf8 said:


> Click this link: водительница.
> *Значение:*
> *1. *_разг._ женск. к водитель


It is marked with "разг." That does not mean "very colloquial."


----------



## raf8

Rosett said:


> It is marked with "разг." That does not mean "very colloquial."


It means that this word cannot be used in formal speech.


----------

